# זה המטבח וזה חדר האמבטיה



## Konstantinos

What is the literally meaning of this sentence?


----------



## Drink

"This is the kitchen and this is the bathroom."


----------



## Konstantinos

Maybe חדר האמבטיה is translated better as "the room of the bath"?


----------



## Drink

Konstantinos said:


> Maybe חדר האמבטיה is translated better as the "room of the bath"?



In English it's called a bathroom.


----------



## Konstantinos

OK thank you Drink...


----------



## Albert Schlef

You see it other rooms as well:

dining room = חדר אוכל
bedroom = חדר שינה
bathroom = חדר אמבטיה
living room = חדר אורחים


----------



## Konstantinos

Also lounge - sitting room - salon = חדר מגורים


----------



## arielipi

Albert Schlef said:


> living room = חדר אורחים





Konstantinos said:


> Also lounge - sitting room - salon = חדר מגורים


סלון בפשטות... אף אחד לא אומר את הדברים האחרים


----------



## anipo

חדר אורחים generally is the bedroom reserved or adapted for guests. (That means that the persons normally living in the house don't sleep there).


----------

